# hawk hps or carbotech bobcat (1521)?



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

i'm looking for a street pad (so no brake squeal) that will hold up to very light track and autocross use. i think i've narrowed it down to the hawk hps or carbotech bobcat (1521) and wanted to know people's opinions? i know these will fade (unlike a dedicated track pad like the xp8), but i'm willing to live with the compromise. as long as these are a substantive improvement over stock, then i will mostly be satisfied.
i've also looked at the panther plus (ax6), but i think i've ruled these out because i believe they're louder than the hawk hp+ (which i've also ruled out for the same reason). can anyone confirm?
thanks.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: hawk hps or carbotech bobcat (1521)? (leegf)*

no one?


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: hawk hps or carbotech bobcat (1521)? (leegf)*

I use Carbotech Bobcats on my MKV GTI on the street, and they work very well. They seem slightly easier to modulate than the OEM pads but otherwise similar.
The main reason I switched to Bobcats is that Carbotech says their pad compounds are compatible. This means that I can swap to XP8s for track days without changing rotors or bedding pads. For track days, I simply swap to XP8s on the front brakes and leave the Bobcats on the rears. I *strongly* recommend this setup. It shifts the brake bias forward which is good on the MKV, and it's really easy to swap the front pads. I've done two two-day HPDEs and one single-day event, and I haven't had any brake fade during any of the 20 to 30 minute sessions. Also, I take my street Bobcats along as backup pads to get me home in case I destroy the track pads.
I'd say one of the biggest reasons to use Bobcats is the compatible pad compunds. If you're going to the trouble to install aftermarket pads and you're doing track days, you really will be much happier if you run at least front XP8s.
Back to your other questions... yes, Hawk HP+ pads are loud. I ran them on a couple of previous cars. I really think the Bobcat/XP8 setup is good for an occasional track day car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Very happy with all our Carbotech pads. Keep in mind though, being a ceramic pad, even the Bobcat (1521) isn't going to be a dead silent pad all the time. They may emit some very light squealing under very light pedal pressure.
Other than that, they're a great pad, and will work both on the street and for the autox.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: hawk hps or carbotech bobcat (yobtah)*

Yobtah,
What car are you running the XP8s on?
I've been looking for a good dedicated track pad that I can swap with on my Wilwoods. I haven't had a chance to test Wilwoods Q-compound on the track yet, but I might also try one of the other compounds they offer as well.


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: hawk hps or carbotech bobcat (VWn00b)*

I use the XP8s on a MKV GTI with otherwise stock brakes. So far, I'm only using them with the front brakes. I use Bobcats for the rear brakes for both street and track driving. Like I said earlier, I really like the compatible compounds and being able to swap front pads without bedding each time. I can swap fronts a day or two before track events, and the XP8s are just streetable enough to let me drive to and from an event without problems.
Even though I'm only using the XP8s for track days, they're about as aggressive as I'd care to go for a car that's also a daily driver. They hold up to track use and don't fade, but I think they generate about as much heat as the stock GTI brake setup can handle.
I don't know anything specific about your Wilwood setup, but the XP8s seem generally good to me.


----------

